# 1966 Turn Signal Switch Wiring



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

I a trying to find out why my right side turn signal and brake lights have gone out all of a sudden. Can any one tell me how the turn signal switch is wired. I have pulled the steering wheel and have power for left and right turn signal on purple and white stripe wire but not sure I am checking correctly since wiring diagram of horseshoe connector shows dark green as wire for turn signal. Trying to see if there is short in steering column harness and my manuals do not show wiring of turn signal switch. It only shows from horseshoe out.
Thanks,
Miami Ragtop:confused


----------



## Indycycop (Feb 3, 2014)

Did you ever get it figured out? I am having the same issues.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Check the connectors on both sides of the horseshoe connector. They like to come loose, especially on the end terminals. Had this happen on my '65 years back. Turn signals would stop working when the brakes were applied. Fun stuff.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree, that was the only part of my car that had been molested from original, At least until i got my hands on it. Someone had spliced in a replacement and taped every wire.


----------

